# Stolen Ifor horse trailer Hampshire/Wiltshire



## asmp (3 May 2016)

Had this police report of a locally stolen Ifor Williams horse trailer today Hampshire/Wiltshire border.  

https://www.hampshirealert.co.uk/da/144970


----------



## asmp (11 May 2016)

Just heard that a woman I know has had the partition stolen from her trailer in the next village from the trailer that was stolen above (stolen trailer didn't have one in)


----------



## be positive (11 May 2016)

asmp said:



			Just heard that a woman I know has had the partition stolen from her trailer in the next village from the trailer that was stolen above (stolen trailer didn't have one in)
		
Click to expand...

Well that really is taking liberties.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 May 2016)

asmp said:



			Just heard that a woman I know has had the partition stolen from her trailer in the next village from the trailer that was stolen above (stolen trailer didn't have one in)
		
Click to expand...

They've really been casing the joint, haven't they?  Scum.


----------

